# www.Gotapuppy.com anyone know this breeder?



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Anyone know this breeder? is she a serious breeder?
Reason i ask is because some people i Norway is getting a pup from her..
Her dogs dont look like breed standard.. Anyone know?

Here`s her site : www.gotapuppy.com


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

forget about breed standard thats alot of breeds and mixes i dont like that ! :evil: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

They all (the chis) look a little off. I don't think I would buy anything from them.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

:shock: "Many customers buy our puppies as mascots"???????? :shock: 

:roll:


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

i know
I dont think a serious breeder breeds "designer puppys"


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Anette&Saga said:


> i know
> I dont think a serious breeder breeds "designer puppys"


Or give advice on T-Cup puppies. I think I'd look elsewhere


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

CooperChi said:


> Anette&Saga said:
> 
> 
> > i know
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

It is a very odd odd site! I don't think I'd get a pup from there or anywhere that looks similar-- but if I remember correctly it is VERY HARD to find a Chihuahua in Norway.. and a lot of the online breeders I have seen *REFUSE* to ship puppies.. so it seems a catch-22..

tho -- i must admit the photos of Maria's puppy are way too cute!! (the props etc)


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

I didn't like the site at all. I was confused were they featuring their dogs or advertising for model & celeb. gigs :dontknow:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Angelab said:


> I didn't like the site at all. I was confused were they featuring their dogs or advertising for model & celeb. gigs :dontknow:


I was wondering that too :wink:


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Ms_P said:


> They all (the chis) look a little off. I don't think I would buy anything from them.


yea i noticed that too.. and i don't like how they dress them up so much that you can't see them.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Definitely a strange site. I was very concerned by the lagre number of breeds they list and especially DESIGNER PUPPIES EEK I did like how they stressed that toy dogs should be at least 10 weeks of age and some of the health info Very confusing


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I wouldn't buy from them... the whole "mascot" thing kind of scared me... as well as the fact that they have like 10 different breeds. They won't even let you see the puppies.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

That site in one word is disgusting. Its one thing putting clothes on your chi but to have them do a whole photo shoot to get those pix like that is disgusting. Also to say 'oh we can ship abroad for 1000 and so on is equally as disgusting if you ask me. Sorry If I sound harse but I hate this kind of money making thing. I wish people wouldnt buy from these people and then maybe the would stop breeding and selling


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

reasons why i would NOT buy from this site~

"We offer tiny and toy puppies, such as Chihuahuas, Yorkies, Maltese, Pomeranians and Designer puppies."
they intentionally breed and sell MIXED breeds as desighner dogs to make money of mutts...

"Many of our customers buy our Chihuahuas for mascots "
This part just worries me in general...

"Our kennel is located only 25 miles away from the border of Mexico.
This is why they are so popular here in South Texas. They are not fake " Picante Past" from the cold north. They are the Authentic Chihuahuas from Mexico "
so? what? chihuahuas bred anywher ebut mexico and texas arnt real chis?! this discusts me!

"We are having a Chihuahuas Sale. Get yours while they last "
*growls* this just reminds me of some department store tryign to get rid of their christmas stock so they can get new stock in...

(on their chihuahua page)
"She is will be toy size"
"unique color"
"make the perfect purse puppy"
"T-Cup Chulo and Chula"
"These are the original Chihuahuas raised in Texas right across the Rio Grande not far from the Mexico State of Chihuahua. "
*just growls to all*

from their jackchiz page
"We specialize in Jack Russell Chihuahua mixes. "
"We started breeding these puppies by accident." (gumble*)

other than that, the chi puppies dont look quite right, after looking over the page none of them look to standard and dont even look quite right to even be deerhead, im wondering how clean those "mexican" lines are.
ost of the puppies on the site dont look quite all right...and the pictures are so dressed up and generally small its difficult to actually see the puppy properly enough.
they sell way too many/have way too many puppies for sale at one time and specialize in "desighner dogs" these are usually sure sighns of a milling/broker situation (broker being someone who buys puppies fro other breeders/mills and resells them)
i mean the pictues of vaccinations and happy owners is all well and good but from what i read (and read between the lines) it seems to be a a very pretty front on what is more than very likely a mill/brokerage buisness...
also it IS NOT suggested by most breders or vets that a dog weighing under 5 lbs to be shipped before their 12 weeks old...

the warning lighes were going off the entire time looking at the site.


----------

